# Water retention during test cycle



## Scotty09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Alright guys am running a 10week test 400 cycle at 2ml a week, Iam now 2and a half weeks in and feel a lot of water retention, is there anything use can recommend to reduce this, even anything that I can buy online or over the counter,

cheers guys


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

vit c helps me. Take anywhere from 4-8g a day depending on diet. Drink lots of water too. I normally have 5-6lits a day.


----------



## Scotty09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks mate is there any need for nolvadex or does vit c just do as good


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you taking an AI?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Scotty09 said:


> Thanks mate is there any need for nolvadex or does vit c just do as good


I don't think nolvadex does anything whatsoever for water retention mate, you should be running an AI.


----------



## Scotty09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry what is an AI and what's it for thanks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

armidex 1 tab eod should sort you out, if not take 1 tab per day ...


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Scotty09 said:


> Thanks mate is there any need for nolvadex or does vit c just do as good


No but that was over the counter ha. Id run Arimidex at 1mg eod also. Nolvadex simply stop estrogen from binding to the nipples mate.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dare I ask if you've planned PCT?


----------



## Scotty09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes sorry I was told for my pct to get hcg and clomid am sure, would this be correct, and this armidex 1 tab a day or every second for the 10weeks


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Scotty09 said:


> Yes sorry I was told for my pct to get hcg and clomid am sure, would this be correct, and this armidex 1 tab a day or every second for the 10weeks


I'd use HCG on cycle personally,I've done cycles both with and without and find recovery better with.Arimidex I use at 1mg daily but 1mg eod may be fine for you,you may even get away with less eg 0.5mg eod.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> I'd use HCG on cycle personally,I've done cycles both with and without and find recovery better with.Arimidex I use at 1mg daily but 1mg eod may be fine for you,you may even get away with less eg 0.5mg eod.


to be fair i would keep the adex going in daily even if he has to split the tablet and have half per day rather than 1 eod... it just keeps things on a good balance imo.. and on that dosage of test 1 mg per day would still be fine as its still a lot more test than he would naturally produce !!!

so OP dont be scared to get the adex in ya mate


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> to be fair i would keep the adex going in daily even if he has to split the tablet and have half per day rather than 1 eod... it just keeps things on a good balance imo.. and on that dosage of test 1 mg per day would still be fine as its still a lot more test than he would naturally produce !!!
> 
> so OP dont be scared to get the adex in ya mate


Yes that's a valid point,never even crossed my mind tbh as I'm used to taking 1 tab daily so would make sense to keep levels stable.


----------



## Scotty09 (Sep 30, 2012)

So armidex 1mg each day, what does this do, an whats the advantages of taking it opposed to not,


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Scotty09 said:


> So armidex 1mg each day, what does this do, an whats the advantages of taking it opposed to not,


it keeps water retention down ( stops oestrogen building up)


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Scotty09 said:


> So armidex 1mg each day, what does this do, an whats the advantages of taking it opposed to not,


Sorry mate i'm not spoon feeding you,you have access to google.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Yes that's a valid point,never even crossed my mind tbh as I'm used to taking 1 tab daily so would make sense to keep levels stable.


My understanding of adex was that the half life of it is such that taking it EOD or ED would make no difference to levels. Is this wrong? Which would make splitting the tab pointless.

OP if you don't know what adex is go and find out. You haven't done enough research.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

NovemberDelta said:


> My understanding of adex was that the half life of it is such that taking it EOD or ED would make no difference to levels. Is this wrong? Which would make splitting the tab pointless.
> 
> OP if you don't know what adex is go and find out. You haven't done enough research.


not particularly wrong bro, but yes i wouldnt worry too uch about it but i also wouldnt worry about splitting tabs, on that amount of test i would do 1mg per day anyway ...


----------



## Scotty09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheers guys, also Iam not looking to be "spoon fed" just some true experiences from ppl that have used it, not just scientific evidence, from google thanks anyway for the info,


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Scotty09 said:


> Cheers guys, also Iam not looking to be "spoon fed" just some true experiences from ppl that have used it, not just scientific evidence, from google thanks anyway for the info,


Find out what it is first. You need to know some scientific evidence.


----------



## Scotty09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheers anyway guys all help appreciated,


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Scotty09 said:


> Cheers guys, also Iam not looking to be "spoon fed" just some true experiences from ppl that have used it, not just scientific evidence, from google thanks anyway for the info,


Some people have just forgot what its like to be at your level again mate don't worry. Ask as many questions as you like. The fact your looking for advice instead of blindly taking x amounts of substances is a good sign.

I personally don't think you need more than 1mg eod at 800mg test/week. This combined with vit c, water and a clean diet and you should be fine. If not then maybe increase the dose. Its all about trial and error as everyone is different.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

dusher said:


> *Some people have just forgot what its like to be at your level again* mate don't worry. Ask as many questions as you like. The fact your looking for advice instead of blindly taking x amounts of substances is a good sign.
> 
> I personally don't think you need more than 1mg eod at 800mg test/week. This combined with vit c, water and a clean diet and you should be fine. If not then maybe increase the dose. Its all about trial and error as everyone is different.


Not forgotten at all mate, just encouraging the guy to do some research of his own.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

NovemberDelta said:


> Not forgotten at all mate, just encouraging the guy to do some research of his own.


Sometimes the best way to learn is to have someone who knows your position to explains things to you. Not as if he's asking stupid questions.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

dusher said:


> Sometimes the best way to learn is to have someone who knows your position to explains things to you. Not as if he's asking stupid questions.


To be fair starting a steroid cycle without even knowing what an AI and then wondering why you have water retention is stupid.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Adex at 1mg ED is overkill on that dose, I bet your libido is shot within a week if you start doing that....

There is no need to take it ED Infact there is no real need to take it based on its half life, anyone with a true understanding of half lives will know that over time that dose will seriously build up in your blood and you'll end up having more in you than you think

Start at 0.5mg EOD unless you are suffering gyno symptoms

That dose is ample for water retention caused by estrogen, if your still holding water on that then diet is the reason behind your bloat


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

The best way to keep water retention down is by having a clean diet. You can also use an AI like Adex if you like.


----------

